# Miracle Whip facial & Oil Cleansing Mething...use together???



## godfreygirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I did the Miracle Whip facial the other day for the first time and was totally blown away. Now why haven't I heard about this before!! It did a better job on my skin than ANY of my expensive exfoliants and I will definitely be using this again. I also heard about the Oil Cleansing Method on the MUT boards here and have done this too. I just mixed Castor Oil and EVOO and followed what I read here. I noticed my pores are smaller and much less oil in my T-Zone.






Now, my question.





I'm not sure how often to use the Miracle Whip facial *OR* the Oil Cleansing Method. Is it a personal choice? Also, do any of you use them together....use one on one day and the other on the next? Is coconut oil BETTER than the Castor Oil? Have you done away with your other expensive or not-so-expensive exfoliants and just use these two??



If so.....BOY what a savings that would be.





I just would like a bit more (or a LOT more) feedback on how, when, what.......and so on.....with using these two methods. I guess what I'd like to know is if these are the ONLY two things I need besides a good cleanser and moisturizer and do away with all the other things I spend my money on. 

I find out SO many things here on the MUT boards.....YEA!!!


----------



## cracka (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried the miracle whip facial once

I thought I was going to throw up from the smell


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2007)

coconut oil is better than castor oil, because castor oil is viscous. coconut oil is easily absorbed by your skin, and it won't leave it greasy. i've used it in the past when i was out of moisturizer, and it worked just fine. my nose was a bit shiny at the end of the day, but i have a combo skin so nothing surprising here.

another good thing about coconut oil is if you're not satisfied of it for your face, you can use it also on your body or hair. it's also great for a massage ^^

what you need for your skincare :

-cleanser

-moisturizer

-exfoliator

-mask

so basically, if you have those four, you don't need anything else (hell, you already spend enough money in skincare products).

about the whip facial, i'd probably throw up from the smell too lol, but i'd say it's to your personal preference. as it is a facial i wouldn't recommend it daily though, it's more like a treat for your skin IMO.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 4, 2007)

Great feedback Aude! I've never tried the Miracle Whip facial either. But, Castor oil is good for cleansing, coconut is better for moisturizing. I'd say they're good for 2 different purposes. hth


----------



## godfreygirl (Dec 4, 2007)

what you need for your skincare : I would be interested in what others use in these categories. YES.....we do already spend enough on skincare products. I could probably have bought a new car by now....





-cleanser

-moisturizer

-exfoliator

-mask

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif coconut oil is better than castor oil, because castor oil is viscous. coconut oil is easily absorbed by your skin, and it won't leave it greasy. I'm a bit confused with this one. I thought the castor oil was for cleansing and the EVOO or coconut oil was for moisturizing. Am I wrong about this one? i've used it in the past when i was out of moisturizer, and it worked just fine. my nose was a bit shiny at the end of the day, but i have a combo skin so nothing surprising here.another good thing about coconut oil is if you're not satisfied of it for your face, you can use it also on your body or hair. it's also great for a massage ^^

what you need for your skincare :

-cleanser

-moisturizer

-exfoliator

-mask

so basically, if you have those four, you don't need anything else (hell, you already spend enough money in skincare products).

about the whip facial, i'd probably throw up from the smell too lol, but i'd say it's to your personal preference. as it is a facial i wouldn't recommend it daily though, it's more like a treat for your skin IMO.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 4, 2007)

i suggest you browse the skincare forums, i'm sure there's a thread where we post what we use daily





anyway, here's what i use :

-cleanser : Alep soap

-moisturizer : Weleda almond hydrating cream, the best i've found so far for my skin(organic german brand).

-facescrub : white clay facescrub from Cattier (organic french brand, cheap product)

-mask : either green clay or rhassoul (they also can be used for the hair if it's oily).

i add two essential oils i use as pimple killers (lol) : lemon and tea tree.

as for vegetable oils, i have a small collection : sweet almond, coconut, macadamia, vanilla, castor oil (only used on my hands).


----------



## godfreygirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the good ideas I do have a question about the castor oil. You said you only use it on your hands. I've been reading a lot about dark under eye circles lately and several sites said that putting castor oil on the dark circles at night would help them hydrate and eventually lighten. What is your take on this? Heard anything about it??

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i suggest you browse the skincare forums, i'm sure there's a thread where we post what we use daily




anyway, here's what i use :

-cleanser : Alep soap

-moisturizer : Weleda almond hydrating cream, the best i've found so far for my skin(organic german brand).

-facescrub : white clay facescrub from Cattier (organic french brand, cheap product)

-mask : either green clay or rhassoul (they also can be used for the hair if it's oily).

i add two essential oils i use as pimple killers (lol) : lemon and tea tree.

as for vegetable oils, i have a small collection : sweet almond, coconut, macadamia, vanilla, castor oil (only used on my hands).


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

Though I am perfectly happy with my OCM, I am very intrigued by the whole Miracle Whip bit. Do you think you will make it a regular part of your regimen?

Castor oil can a number of beneficial things, especially for the skin and hair. It can't hurt to try it on the under-eye circles, though I have no idea what the consensus on that is. I have that issue a little bit. When I looked very closely, it wasn't my skin that was dark, it was actually the same color as the rest of my face. It's the blue veins under it that show through the very thin skin. Similar on the top eyelids too. This is why I like to use self tanner, it really camouflages this.


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 5, 2007)

Doesnt it have egg products in it though and other preservatives and whatnot. Ive heard of mayo in the hair, i guess you have to try it to know


----------



## godfreygirl (Dec 5, 2007)

Though I am perfectly happy with my OCM, I am very intrigued by the whole Miracle Whip bit. Do you think you will make it a regular part of your regimen? *Yes and definitely! I plan on using both the Miracle Whip AND the OCM......but not at the same time. I put a thin layer of Miracle Whip on my face and neck, let it dry and I was blown away with all the dead skin that rolled off as I massaged it off.....then washed my face. I also decided to use it on the rest of my body in the tub.....it does a very good job of exfoliating there too.*

Castor oil can a number of beneficial things, especially for the skin and hair. It can't hurt to try it on the under-eye circles, though I have no idea what the consensus on that is. *If you do a google search with the words "castor oil under-eye circles", you will see that LOTS of products for dark circles actually have castor oil IN them as one of the main ingredients. So, I'm thinking (and have read) that the pure stuff would do even better. I guess I'll see how well it does. I have an appointment with a dermatologist today and I'm going to ask him about it too.* I have that issue a little bit. When I looked very closely, it wasn't my skin that was dark, it was actually the same color as the rest of my face. It's the blue veins under it that show through the very thin skin. Similar on the top eyelids too. This is why I like to use self tanner, it really camouflages this. *I am a faithful user of self tanner also. I don't like that pale look in the winter and it's much safer in the summer. Plus, it helps to hide the sun spots on my face from being a sun worshiper before they told us we shouldn't do that.*


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2007)

i have used castor oil as sort of an eye treatment at night. i'm not sure it does something about dark circles, but it definitely moisturizes and tightens a bit the eye area. i suggest you put castor oil only under your eyes. i applied it a few times on my eyelids too, and the next morning they looked like i had a conjunctivitis



. this is why i've simply stopped using it on my face (besides, i learned mine, though it comes from an organic brand, contains perfume, arg !!).


----------

